# Dragon 1/200 Tu-95 Bear D



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the DML 1/200 Tu-95 Bear D. This is the 2nd time I've attempted one of these 1/200 Bears, and while this one is better than the first, I'm still not entirely happy with the result. Metallic finishes are a real challenge for me. Even with weight in the nose, the model still sat on its tail, so I improvised the runway base as a way of gluing it down.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It certainly looks like a Bear. The weathering works for me. Certainly a spotless, chrome-like metallic coat wouldn't be appropiate. Your finish gives it scale and depth.

I actually was thinking of buying one myself the other day. How large is it at 1/200 scale?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! It's about 11" long and 12" across the wingspan.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

Very nice work! The finish looks like weathered bare metal to me. Well done!

Chuck


----------

